# Helmets... coming to the dark side



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

I've decided that It's time to stop being an stooge and pick up a helmet. After skiing for 30 years and having many ridiculous tumbles down the mountain, I'm guessing I'm lucky. 

Any reco's on a helmet? Looking at the Gyro G10 / G9 series. I tried one on over at Suburban but I can't recall which one it was. It had a slight visor on it, which I think improved the looks. I like the G10 has the adjustable vents, the G9 you need to apparently take the helmet off to adjust airflow. 

Thoughts? My first time giving the helmet a whirl.... outside of mountain biking


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2011)

Giros have always fit my head well. I got a Seam last year, like it very much.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 28, 2011)

To me a helmet is like a seatbelt.  Once you get used to wearing one, you feel naked without it.

I went from a G9 to a G10.  I've had no complaints with either, but prefer the G10.  

Really like the Smith Varient Brim, but hasn't shown up on SAC yet :razz:.  

Definitely not something I would buy without trying on.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> I've decided that It's time to stop being an stooge and pick up a helmet. After skiing for 30 years and having many ridiculous tumbles down the mountain, I'm guessing I'm lucky.
> 
> Any reco's on a helmet? Looking at the Gyro G10 / G9 series. I tried one on over at Suburban but I can't recall which one it was. It had a slight visor on it, which I think improved the looks. I like the G10 has the adjustable vents, the G9 you need to apparently take the helmet off to adjust airflow.
> 
> Thoughts? My first time giving the helmet a whirl.... outside of mountain biking



The new redesigned Giro Nine.10 is the one with the slight visor(retail $100).  It does not really allow you to close the venting like last years version that came with plugs in the vents that you could remove.  Now they have flap things that you can never really close.  Personally this doesnt mean much to me, as I usually have my vents open.

What I do like about the Nine.10 is the shell size.  The G10 makes you look like you have a massive head. 

From Giro I prefer the Seam as my favorite helmet, based on fit, looks, and shell size.

Make sure you try on several helmets, they all fit different head shapes differently, and dont limit yourself to just one brand.


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

Now that I'm looking at it, I do think it may have been the seam.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> Now that I'm looking at it, I do think it may have been the seam.



i have white, all the cool kids wear white.


----------



## roark (Nov 28, 2011)

powbmps said:


> To me a helmet is like a seatbelt.  Once you get used to wearing one, you feel naked without it.
> 
> I went from a G9 to a G10.  I've had no complaints with either, but prefer the G10.
> 
> ...



totally different shapes, at least for my noggin, the nine fits great while the variant fits like a hollowed out bowling ball. YMMV.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2011)

Any problems with the goggles staying on when you put them up on the Variant or Seam?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2011)

Only suggestions I can make is don't marry yourself to a particular brand or model.  I tried a bunch of Smiths and Giro's because of positive reviews on this forum.  None fit my head as well as the Marker I currently have.

This is the helmet I have:

http://www.snowshack.com/product_de...435+MAT+S&trk_src_ss=SNWGBASEWEBMACSS|SEO|GB|

Though it appears that Marker has gotten out of the helmet game?  Neither their apparel or binding websites have information on helmets.

Also, make sure you bring your goggles when you go helmet shopping.  Not all goggles fit well with certain helmets.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 29, 2011)

just gotta try a bunch on.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> Now that I'm looking at it, I do think it may have been the seam.



The G10 has an MX variant that has a shade.  The standard G10 does not.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Any problems with the goggles staying on when you put them up on the Variant or Seam?



it depends.

i have cheap-ish goggles.  i hook them on the brim of the seam and they stay nice but the process of hooking wears on the foam.  if i don't hook them they just flop over to the back.

i see that newer/better goggles have a gummy substance on the inside of the band (my son has these) and those work great, just put up above the brim and they stick like glue.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> just gotta try a bunch on.


  AND bring your goggles.  Nothing is worse than a wind headache.  Well maybe a broken femur.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 29, 2011)

my son wants one of these for christmas. 








http://www.ruroc.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=8&navTab=shop


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my son wants one of these for christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you can get a pole that glows like a light saber.  Let him loose on the kiddie slope.  He's bound to terrorize everyone!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Only suggestions I can make is don't marry yourself to a particular brand or model.  I tried a bunch of Smiths and Giro's because of positive reviews on this forum.  None fit my head as well as the Marker I currently have.



Agreed, get one that fits well.  You'll find that even different models from the same brand fit differently.



deadheadskier said:


> Also, make sure you bring your goggles when you go helmet shopping.  Not all goggles fit well with certain helmets.



x3 on this one too.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Any problems with the goggles staying on when you put them up on the Variant or Seam?



I dont have any problems.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 29, 2011)

I suggest vents that are adjustable on the fly.  I have a Giro Fuse and it works really well.  It is several years old.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2011)

I too have a couple year old G-ten. Adjustable vents on the fly are the way to go.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> I've decided that It's time to stop being an stooge and pick up a helmet. After skiing for 30 years and having many ridiculous tumbles down the mountain, I'm guessing I'm lucky.



Hah, 25 years here, and I'm in the same boat.  I guess we're getting smarter with age? 

 Picked up a Bern Baker on closeout.  I bet it's going to seem weird skiing with a helmet on this season, hopefully we adjust to it quickly.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't bother spending big bucks, you take a good fall, they all crack. I would go with a homemade solution:








*All kidding aside*, I have the Giro Fuse and love it, have had a few already. Notice said few, it's come in handy, The G10s are nice as well. As others have said, don't lock yourself into a brand, not all heads are equal. Things I find most important, obviously comfort and fit, followed by easily adjustable vents.


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm heading down to Suburban Sports today.... will try on a few while I'm there. Gonna be there around 1:30 - 2:00 =ish. Maybe a bit later, need to make some stops on the way.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm heading down to Suburban Sports today.... will try on a few while I'm there. Gonna be there around 1:30 - 2:00 =ish. Maybe a bit later, need to make some stops on the way.



Are they having an AZ party there, half off everything?

I do need to drop off a pair of skis for their yearly tune.


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2011)

Definitely Goin with the seam after trying on all the models


----------



## bigbog (Dec 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> .............Though it appears that Marker has gotten out of the helmet game?  Neither their apparel or binding websites have information on helmets.......



Fwiw...
 I can't remember seeing them(my M3) on the website last season either, but doesn't mean they weren't in there somewhere...


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2011)

*Poc helmet*

Hey, what's the deal with the POC helmets.  Are they as good as they claim to be?  Rating seem high, but I don't know a single person who wears them aside from the WC racers?  
I could use all the cranial protection I can get.  They don't call me "head banger" for nothing!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2011)

Nick said:


> Definitely Goin with the seam after trying on all the models



You didn't buy it while you were there?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2011)

billski said:


> Hey, what's the deal with the POC helmets.  Are they as good as they claim to be?  Rating seem high, but I don't know a single person who wears them aside from the WC racers?
> I could use all the cranial protection I can get.  They don't call me "head banger" for nothing!



I've got one. It's been great. Could use more ventilation on warm days.


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You didn't buy it while you were there?



He was out of stock at the time, it was in the warehouse. Gonna have him ship it to me


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2011)

Nick said:


> He was out of stock at the time, it was in the warehouse. Gonna have him ship it to me



nice.. sounds more like a scam to avoid sale tax ;-)

i hope you got white, all the cool kids wear white.  *really *cool kids add orange pants to the mix.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> nice.. sounds more like a scam to avoid sale tax ;-).



I would do that too, this state sucks!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2011)

Nick said:


> He was out of stock at the time, it was in the warehouse. Gonna have him ship it to me



What color?


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 6, 2011)

I got this brain-bucket last year.  Got a sick deal on Tramdock.com (back when it still existed)  All of my helmets are Giro, bike and board, but that's because they fit my head nicely. 






The bluetooth audio is super sweet.  I can control volume, play/pause, track up/down, and make phone calls with voice commands without taking my gloves off.  And the headphones allow me to hear stuff going on around me (unlike earbuds).


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What color?



Was going for matte black. kinda boring yeah but I want something that will still be cool when orange pants go out of style :lol:


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> I got this brain-bucket last year.  Got a sick deal on Tramdock.com (back when it still existed)  All of my helmets are Giro, bike and board, but that's because they fit my head nicely.
> 
> The bluetooth audio is super sweet.  I can control volume, play/pause, track up/down, and make phone calls with voice commands without taking my gloves off.  And the headphones allow me to hear stuff going on around me (unlike earbuds).



So do you not need to plug in your phone then with the bluetooth version? That's pretty awesome. What about talking, it doesn't come with a mic, does it?


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> So do you not need to plug in your phone then with the bluetooth version? That's pretty awesome. What about talking, it doesn't come with a mic, does it?



I forgot to post the pic.  It's the Giro Omen Audio. 

It's wireless but has an audio jack port and comes with a cable in case your mp3 device doesn't do bluetooth.  It charges via a USB cable just like a normal bluetooth headset.  And yes, it does have a microphone for calls and stuff.  The mic is not the greatest but the rest of the setup is top notch.  Batteries last forever too.  I get around 3 days on a charge when listening to music at work. And no I don't wear my helmet at my desk. the speakers pop out of the helmet and snap into a headband like normal headphones.






The setup is expensive unless you find a deal.  I got mine for around $120 last year on Tramdock.com (now Steepandcheap.com).


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you need that specific helmet? (Giro Omen?)


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 6, 2011)

No, they have others that are compatible.

Oh, and the helmet is pretty sweet too.  It adjusts with a dial like a mountain bike helmet.  And it has 2 sets (front and rear) of close-able vents.  With the exception of those super cold, "why-am-I-out-here" days it's always been plenty warm.  And on those days, I just threw a micro-fleece balaclava on under it.  Problem solved.  On the warmer days, with the vents open it never got too hot.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Was going for matte black. kinda boring yeah but I want something that will still be cool when orange pants go out of style :lol:



um... black helmet w/ orange pants is what girls wear.....


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> um... black helmet w/ orange pants is what girls wear.....



I just saw that pic on the loafs FB page. Bvibert is a trend setter!


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 6, 2011)

He doesn't wear Kjus.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Was going for matte black. kinda boring yeah but I want something that will still be cool when orange pants go out of style :lol:



Orange pants will never go out of style!



C-Rex said:


> I forgot to post the pic.  It's the Giro Omen Audio.
> 
> It's wireless but has an audio jack port and comes with a cable in case your mp3 device doesn't do bluetooth.  It charges via a USB cable just like a normal bluetooth headset.  And yes, it does have a microphone for calls and stuff.  The mic is not the greatest but the rest of the setup is top notch.  Batteries last forever too.  I get around 3 days on a charge when listening to music at work. And no I don't wear my helmet at my desk. the speakers pop out of the helmet and snap into a headband like normal headphones.
> 
> ...



I do not own that helmet, but used to sell it and have tried it on many times.  I hate the helmet.  It is heavy, did not fit many heads well and expensive.

I do have the audio system, but do not use it with my helmets.  They are great headphones as long as you have a bluetooth compatible music devise(no wire) and good sound.  On the helmet the ear pieces stick out to far and just look stupid.  Ill take my regular Tune-ups kit in my helmet for $30, or the fancy regular bluetooth for $80.



Nick said:


> Do you need that specific helmet? (Giro Omen?)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 7, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> On the helmet the ear pieces stick out to far and just look stupid.



Wait; are you telling me that people actually wear those gigantic headphones while skiing?


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 7, 2011)

I do.  And I agree, there are cooler looking set-ups.  But, with all the stupid crap I see people wearing on the slopes, it's really not that bad.  And IMO, a small price to pay for good wireless audio.  Plus don't forget, I got it for like 70% off.  No way would I pay retail.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

Steep and Cheap has the Giro G10 on right now for $62.99


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Steep and Cheap has the Giro G10 on right now for $62.99



good price for a good helmet.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> good price for a good helmet.



Too bad they don't have it in white!


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2012)

My Seam is in a box on my front steps today. Yay!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

Nick said:


> My Seam is in a box on my front steps today. Yay!



What color?


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2012)

boring matte black :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

SAC has the G10MX today. nice lid.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> SAC has the G10MX today. nice lid.



I don't like the big bill on it.

I bet the Seam will be up soon, checking Backcountry's site they almost 600 of them.

Was it ever determined after how many years a helmet should be replaced?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I don't like the big bill on it.
> 
> I bet the Seam will be up soon, checking Backcountry's site they almost 600 of them.
> 
> Was it ever determined after how many years a helmet should be replaced?



i believe Giro says annually


who's got a helmet quiver?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i believe Giro says annually



Wow, really? I was thinking 4-5 years. I think this is my forth season with mine.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, really? I was thinking 4-5 years. I think this is my forth season with mine.



j/k


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i believe Giro says annually
> 
> 
> who's got a helmet quiver?



Me. Got an old Leedom gathering dust in the basement. A 2 year old POC for general use and picked up a Briko Race Helmet on sale this year for racing.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess i have a helment quiver, I have 2. 1 stays in the locker at Gunstock (Smith Hustle) the other (Old Black Boeri) stays at home for mid week trips to WaWa.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

i have 2 but 1 is (was)for sale and i'll never wear it again so i can't honestly say i have a quiver.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i have 2 but 1 is (was)for sale and i'll never wear it again *because it isn't white* so i can't honestly say i have a quiver.



Fixed it


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Fixed it



thks


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2012)

giro seam on SAC for $90. sweet deal


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> giro seam on SAC for $90. sweet deal



Damn, I missed it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

g10 back on SAC


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i believe Giro says annually
> 
> 
> who's got a helmet quiver?



That's ridiculous. A helmet should last more or less indefinitely* unless you hit it on something. In which case it should be replaced immediately.

*Alpinezone.com makes no warranties or statements regarding the safety of your noggin if you do hit your head on something in your ancient helmet :lol:


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> That's ridiculous. A helmet should last more or less indefinitely* unless you hit it on something. In which case it should be replaced immediately.
> 
> *Alpinezone.com makes no warranties or statements regarding the safety of your noggin if you do hit your head on something in your ancient helmet :lol:



Actually, you are wrong. They are good for 4-5 years due to UV rays beating on the plastic (for the average amount of days).


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 9, 2012)

Ugh, my wife and I are going to have to cave in an get helmets in the next year or two when our son starts skiing.  Not looking forward to it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Ugh, my wife and I are going to have to cave in an get helmets in the next year or two when our son starts skiing.  Not looking forward to it.



FWIW, i felt the exact same way, it wasn't as big a deal as i feared.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 9, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Ugh, my wife and I are going to have to cave in an get helmets in the next year or two when our son starts skiing.  Not looking forward to it.



After a couple of days, you wont even notice its there!


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> Actually, you are wrong. They are good for 4-5 years due to UV rays beating on the plastic (for the average amount of days).



I would be fascinated to see what sort of reduction in protection happens from a helmet simply being in the sun..... i honestly can't imagine it would be anything more than marginal but I could definitely be wrong.


----------



## Nick (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> FWIW, i felt the exact same way, it wasn't as big a deal as i feared.



I actually found it was nice that my ears stayed warm. Even with a beanie the wind would et under it and chill me a bit. It really does feel nice and warm with the helmet on.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 9, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> FWIW, i felt the exact same way, it wasn't as big a deal as i feared.





andrec10 said:


> After a couple of days, you wont even notice its there!



Honestly, a lot of my hesitation is the cost.  I only have a limited ski budget, and buying helmets for myself and my wife is easily 2 days on the hill.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 9, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Honestly, a lot of my hesitation is the cost.  I only have a limited ski budget, and buying helmets for myself and my wife is easily 2 days on the hill.



So your well being is not worth 2 days on the hill? IMHO


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Honestly, a lot of my hesitation is the cost.  I only have a limited ski budget, and buying helmets for myself and my wife is easily 2 days on the hill.



steep and cheap has had some nice ones at good prices lately.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 9, 2012)

andrec10 said:


> So your well being is not worth 2 days on the hill? IMHO



Never said it was logical.

It's the same as people that don't have any life insurance.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 9, 2012)

Before you buy online make sure the helmet fits you well, is comfortable and your goggles fit with the helmet. No goggle gap, no pressure on your nose and seals around your face. Most goggles nowadays are helmet compatible but does not guarantee a good fit.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2012)

SAC has a nice looking SCOTT helmet up for $60.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 8, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got one. It's been great. Could use more ventilation on warm days.



If I can find a brightly colored one with right shape I'll grab it...thinking of just drilling the holes for ventilation.  Their hardness will be good enough for me......


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> That's ridiculous. A helmet should last more or less indefinitely* unless you hit it on something. In which case it should be replaced immediately.



Define "hit".  I've fallen a few times on our famous East-Coast FGR, with a good whack.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2012)

Giro G10 @ $56 on SAC right now. good deal for good helmet


----------



## Nick (Mar 9, 2012)

That's damn cheap, about half of normal I think. That said I found the G10 to be too bobbleheady for me. The seam is definitely a little more form fitting.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 15, 2012)

g10 on SAC for $60

http://www.steepandcheap.com/?cmp_sku=GIR0313&avad=1232_c32b3549


----------



## Nick (Sep 15, 2012)

... great for bobbleheads ;P


----------



## Lazer (Dec 26, 2012)

Just make sure it has a clip on the back that has a snap on the other end for your goggles.  I have a red helmet I really like, but it has an open clip and my goggles always fly off... My husband has a nice Giro with goggle strap grooves and a nice clip.


----------



## jejeskier (Jan 6, 2013)

Skied today with my new Helmet!!!!  White of course.   New design from my old one , goggle attachment ,so no space between goggles and helmet,  really liked it, no cool breeze on my forehead.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 8, 2013)

Im just not comfortable without my helmet. Ive hit enough things to know it has a value.


----------

